# Scolopendra gigantea



## dehaani (Oct 7, 2006)

I wasn't going to post these photos for a couple of reasons.


They're not up to my usual photography standard! 
I don't condone or want to encourage centipede handling! (don't copy silly Billy)
But I've been told the photos would be appreciated, so here they are:






















And here's the dangerous part, to put your doubts at rest!


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow, the shots are still great for reference, and I imagine it was pretty tricky taking them with one hand with a centipede on the other, since it was pretty tricky for me to do the same with a tarantula.  Amazing animal, and I love the close up head shot.  Would you mind putting that next to a ruler and taking a picture too?


----------



## demode (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice pics billy! :clap:


----------



## dehaani (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will try to get some photos with a measuring tape for scale.


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice big, healthy looking giant!  Thanks for showing it!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 7, 2006)

That is insane!!! YA get a pic of it next to a ruler or something, wow very nice!


----------



## beetleman (Oct 7, 2006)

wow very impressive beast,mine is not that size yet,but it's catching up,mine is way too agressive to handle,yours is chillin i love it:drool:


----------



## Mujahideen (Oct 7, 2006)

beautiful my friend nice scolo    congratz


----------



## rex_arachne (Oct 7, 2006)

you are a very brave man Mr.WBS! cool pics.


----------



## Mega (Oct 8, 2006)

I want to know if the pede is moving on your hand or he's stopping there.
I tried to take a pic but he kept moving on my hand. not easy to take a pic.

Anyway, u took a good pic


----------



## bistrobob85 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've held an adult gigantea before and <EDIT> it was quite something, i'm VERY impressed that you could actually take pics while doing it and have some good ones too!!!! My compliments . 

 phil.


----------



## szappan (Oct 9, 2006)

just... wow... :worship:


----------



## mindlessvw (Oct 11, 2006)

is it kinda heavy???


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 11, 2006)

Mega said:


> I want to know if the pede is moving on your hand or he's stopping there.
> I tried to take a pic but he kept moving on my hand. not easy to take a pic.
> 
> Anyway, u took a good pic


for more mobile centipedes i either take a vid or wait until they are cleaning their antenna. they seem to have to constantly clean their antenna of the oils(i'm guessing) from our skin... and they always stop moving when they clean themselves(ime)


----------



## syndicate (Oct 13, 2006)

jesus that pede is huge!


----------



## Twilight (Oct 15, 2006)

syndicate said:


> jesus that pede is huge!


Are you guys kidding me that thing is tiny I've seen a lot bigger here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=77994

Its an older thread  

Well I gotta go cook food later.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Oct 29, 2006)

Great pics!! How old is she?


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd still like to see a ruler shot with that beauty.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Oct 30, 2006)

They are pretty calm, the giganteas. Very beautiful pics!


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Oct 30, 2006)

i never liked pedes too much, but lately checking this forum out, im becoming more and more interested in getting one.

Great pics.


----------



## What (Nov 1, 2006)

wbs said:


>


if the centipede was reversed it would be just like brigebane(jamison)'s tattoo...


----------



## jayer10 (Nov 1, 2006)

can you post a pic of that monster next to a ruler?


----------

